# Ridley Roll Call-Part II



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm looking around. There is a mind boggling # of CF bikes on the market. Why did you select Ridley instead of ........?


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

good reputation

I think the taiwanese build is a plus for carbon bikes

you'll see very few of them on your rides (impt to me.)

they really are beautiful bikes

ride incredible well.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

millerinva said:


> good reputation
> 
> I think the taiwanese build is a plus for carbon bikes
> 
> ...


+1...


----------



## pina-gal (Dec 19, 2006)

It makes me feel fast...


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

pina-gal said:


> It makes me feel fast...


+1 -


----------

